# Dumbest things you got in trouble for at school



## FuckedUp (Feb 23, 2020)

One time when I was in like 7th or 8th grade, some kid in science was fucking around with the test tubes. The teacher told him to go to his desk, so I sarcastically said "yeah, if you're not careful, you might blow up the school." She immediately went ballistic, saying threats like that were very serious and to go to the principal. Luckily, the principal was actually sane, and just sent me back to class.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 23, 2020)

Drawing gross comics


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 23, 2020)

when i got bored in class i often drew little stick figures killing each other with swords for fun
teachers didnt like it for some reason and once one of them got really mad at me because i had put a few of those drawings on some assignment i handed in lol


----------



## Marco Fucko (Feb 23, 2020)

I dunno, running back all the times I've been punished in school, it was objectively correct for them to do.


----------



## dreamworks face (Feb 23, 2020)

In 4th grade I got suspended from school for refusing to write in cursive and reading in class all day instead of paying attention.
In 5th grade I got suspended for climbing some bricks near a door of my middle school when some teacher had said not to climb the bricks.
In 7th grade I got suspended for two weeks because I was on a really long ass field trip that sucked to an aquarium (imagine a two week field trip to the same aquarium with a bunch of desks and boring shit to do there.)  We were told to keep a journal.  I wrote how it was a huge waste of time and money and made some obvious joke about blowing up the school.
In 9th grade I stole some girl's textbooks and set them on fire on a bet.
In 11th grade I got suspended and charged with computer tampering because I wrote a trojan horse and stole a bunch of teacher's passwords.
High school was a huge waste of time for me - my parents were afraid to let me just bounce from high school early, get my GED, and go to community college.  Instead I mostly smoked weed, played Halo/Final Fantasy XI, and got into trouble.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 23, 2020)

Crossing the street at a red light once got me detention. I was in middle school.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Feb 23, 2020)

When I was 12 or so, me and another kid were hitting each other with bean bags. Obviously not really trying to hurt each other, or we wouldn't have been using bean bags.

We got suspended for "fighting".


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 23, 2020)

I had a history teacher who swore up and down that the south won the civil war. I got in trouble for arguing with her even though I was right. Apparently the truth is disruptive.


----------



## Hazard (Feb 23, 2020)

Wearing a tank top and capris on a 102° F day in a school that didn't use air conditioning in the classrooms "to save money". Apparently a purple, high neck tank top covered in pictures of kittens was "too sexual" because "my shoulders were showing". In hindsight, that school had a truly creepy fixation on how "sexual" the shoulders of 14 year-olds apparently are.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Feb 23, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> When I was 12 or so, me and another kid were hitting each other with bean bags. Obviously not really trying to hurt each other, or we wouldn't have been using bean bags.
> 
> We got suspended for "fighting".



Were you at any point shouting "lightning bolt" or "fireball" while doing this? They might have been a little overexcited.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 23, 2020)

Wearing a shirt that said "Randon Axe of Kindness"
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/24/e8/2b/24e82b6561f3eb6cc4f746318d9eba9f.jpg
This specific shirt 

I almost got sent home for it

Post Columbine-era highschools suck


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 23, 2020)

Fighting off a kid who kept on groping and sexually harassing me and not "getting along" with him


----------



## Some Random Soul (Feb 23, 2020)

Jumping off the swing in elementary school. Apparently it was 'dangerous' to do that (even though I knew what I was doing and had reflexes to land perfectly on the ground without issue), so I got taken to the principal's office.

After that I never really got into much trouble, except for dodging detention twice. The first time was in 6th grade, the reason relating to some project I failed. The teacher in that class was mean as fuck and I had already gotten on her bad side a few times prior anyway. She never actually went through with enforcing the detention, though, even though she'd already filled out a notice.

The second time was as a senior in vocational school, since I wasn't in proper uniform and had to go get a shirt. If you went before or during 1st period it wasn't an issue, but since I went after that, I was told to serve detention by Tuesday. For some reason my 2nd and 3rd period teachers actually called down and complained about it (part of it was it was my first time forgetting to wear uniform), which was why I dodged that one as well.


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 23, 2020)

In elementary, when the more popular girls in my class (some of whom were who I thought were my friends) decided to play whitewashing out on the playground in the winter, and when I decided to play rough right back. I thought they wouldn't mind; I was a kid back then. But the girl who I whitewashed back cried like a literal bitch and immediately went to tell me on an aid and I had to engage in "on school suspension" for a week for this shit. Apparently, I learned that she and the girls were doing their roughhousing for a week before I "escalated things".

You know what? I don't even feel bad for this. "Hell hath no fury like a woman scourned", but "Play stupid games, win stupid prizes" and "Believe All Wahmen/Womyn is horseshit". Especially when I learned that former friend got into an abusive marriage immediately after high school and is still living in that small ass town. Fuck you too, bitch.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 23, 2020)

When I was in the 3rd grade our class was in one of those self contained portable buildings with bathrooms. One day my teacher comes out of the bathroom FUCKING PISSED, and asks who the last person to use it was. I thought it was me, so I foolishly raised my hand. She started screaming at me in front of the whole class, accusing me of pissing all over the toilet seat. I didn't dare interrupt and tell her that I'd used the urinal, and it must have been someone else. 

I took one of the worst public ass-chewings of my life for some anonymous piss-soaked little faggot, and learned a hard lesson about honesty.


----------



## Coelacanth (Feb 23, 2020)

All right. I've got a story for you about a teacher who was definitely somewhere on the spectrum and how I ended up in his crosshairs.



Spoiler: Kinda long



I remember back in my ninth year at school there was this one teacher who taught music. He was absolutely _obsessed _with jazz music and would immediately dismiss any of a student's potential if they told him jazz wasn't their favourite genre - even more so if their favourite genre happened to be metal, ballads or techno.

I happened to be a metalhead who also liked techno. So as you can imagine we got along just _swell_.

Now this teacher was involved with a lot of projects - most of which involved the students he deemed "talented", and was known by most of the other students as being very short-tempered because he demanded absolute perfection. Some of his hissy moments were quite fun to watch at times because he'd get upset over the tiniest things - like someone misplacing a drumstick on the table where he kept the piano keyboards. But I never thought I'd ever be the cause of one of these meltdowns.

It was first thing in the morning, and the teacher had just come in from what was apparently a pretty big concert that went late into the night, so the lack of sleep had already put him in a bad mood. He'd also forgotten to clean up his desk the previous night, which meant more work for him that day I guess. I had no idea any of this was a problem until the aftermath, so I just went up to him and asked: "Hey sir, are we still getting those singing lessons you promised? Because I want to sign up."

The teacher slowly turned and looked at me, his face as red as a tomato, and basically REEEEEEEEEEEE'd at me, shocking me and scaring the entire class. He got right up in my face too, telling me I was getting a detention and if I didn't sit down I'd be sorry. I would've done it - had I not caught sight of him reaching for one of the cups on his desk. I put two and two together and booked it. That might've not been what he intended to do, but why take my chances, right?

Of course the school told him to get his shit together, and as a result he pretended I didn't even exist for getting him in trouble. He lost his job soon after that after having a similar chimpout over a kid recording his friend's awful singing with his phone in the hall and also for forgetting to send in everyone's music exam papers in for grading.


----------



## Bass (Feb 23, 2020)

Aiding and abetting a mooning.  Seriously, that's what it said on my suspension slip.   The guy who did moon the cop only got 2 days suspended, I got 4.

It straddled Christmas break so I didn't care that much, but still.


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 23, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> All right. I've got a story for you about a teacher who was definitely somewhere on the spectrum and how I ended up in his crosshairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to lie; music teachers are either the best and coolest human beings in the world.... Or are the most bugfuck insane and bitter washed out delusional assholes you'll ever meet.


----------



## Coelacanth (Feb 23, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> Or are the most bugfuck insane and bitter washed out delusional assholes you'll ever meet.



That describes him perfectly to be honest. Terribly bitter guy. Never seemed to have any joy in his life - a bit of a sadcow, really.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Feb 23, 2020)

I called a teacher a lesbian.


----------



## Edgeworth (Feb 23, 2020)

I got sent to in-house suspension for the rest of the day when I accidentally ripped a hole in the knee of my jeans that morning and my mom couldn't bring me another pair.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Feb 23, 2020)

Throwing cream cheese on the ceiling of the cafeteria.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 23, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Fighting off a kid who kept on groping and sexually harassing me and not "getting along" with him


Did you actually do anything to him later?

If I were you I'd knock the fucker out


----------



## JamFlowMan (Feb 23, 2020)

In elementary got in trouble for kicking a dodgeball.  Not during a game or anything.  Just walking around recess, coming across a dodgeball, and kicking it to no one or nowhere in particular.  Apparently there was some secret rule that you were only allowed to kick soccer balls while dodgeballs were never to be kicked.   Had to sit inside for a week of recesses.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Feb 23, 2020)

Some Random Soul said:


> Jumping off the swing in elementary school. Apparently it was 'dangerous' to do that (even though I knew what I was doing and had reflexes to land perfectly on the ground without issue), so I got taken to the principal's office.



Yeah, I remember the aides yelling at kids jumping off the swing or doing those flips in elementary school. 

In first grade, in music class we were playing hangman for some reason, and when it was my turn I thought it'd be funny to say "fart". Kids laughed of course, but the music teacher got in my face and he said slowly to never say that word again, and then my teacher pulled me aside before recess to give me a scolding about saying inappropriate words. Almost got detention for that. I don't know exactly was the most inappropriate about it, the word "fart" or that it had nothing to do with hangman--probably the latter but meh.

I actually wasn't the most well-behaved kid in elementary school anyway, but that's the dumbest thing I can think of.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 23, 2020)

The disciplinarian tried to get me in trouble for fighting someone in the woods after school but I denied it over and over and there was nothing he could do in the end. Also my friend rearranged the keys on a keyboard to say "Assfuckers". The kid he stole the extra S from tattled on him.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 23, 2020)

Once I almost got sent to the principal's office for looking at a poster that was on the closet wall. She thought I was looking at a "trouble" kid and egging him on to misbehave.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 23, 2020)

Some Random Soul said:


> Jumping off the swing in elementary school. Apparently it was 'dangerous' to do that (even though I knew what I was doing and had reflexes to land perfectly on the ground without issue), so I got taken to the principal's office.





JamFlowMan said:


> In elementary got in trouble for kicking a dodgeball.  Not during a game or anything.  Just walking around recess, coming across a dodgeball, and kicking it to no one or nowhere in particular.  Apparently there was some secret rule that you were only allowed to kick soccer balls while dodgeballs were never to be kicked.   Had to sit inside for a week of recesses.


Seriously? That was literally every day of recess at my elementary school, and this was a 2000's WASP neighborhood. Kids did way more dangerous shit without getting in any more trouble than a teacher yelling at them to stop.


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Feb 23, 2020)

In elementary school, we were making Christmas ornements with these kind of metal wires with fluff on them. I was making a wire-frame ball and I said it was a skeleton (it's like a structure, you know). The teacher told me that skeletons were considered violence and I should stop what I was doing. Why tho?


----------



## Childe (Feb 23, 2020)

For fucking my teacher


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 23, 2020)

I was a super well behaved kid but I remember getting in trouble for various things that I either didn't do or for vague reasons that no one bothered to explain to me. Little-Me would get so worked up about it I'd be practically sobbing cause when you're 7, getting in trouble is like getting convicted of war crimes. I also think that there must be a requirement somewhere which states that school counsellors must be deeply unsettling and cannot possess a soul. 


In middle school I had a teacher repeatedly mispronounce my name and eventually I made a "jesus christ you are a dumb cunt" noise. She pulled me aside after class and after explaining that to her that she isn't calling me by the correct name she got snippy and told me that becasue HER name is hard to pronounce that I have no right to get mad at her for getting my name wrong. This is the thing I look back on most bitterly because ever since then I'm hesitant to correct people when they call me the wrong name.


----------



## TANK JESUS (Feb 23, 2020)

I lied on the floor once, got detention, worth it


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 23, 2020)

I kicked out a window on a dare (in my defense it was already shattered and needed to be replaced).


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Feb 23, 2020)

got expelled from homeschool for beating up the teacher, breaking things, and refusing to do any of the work


----------



## Saffronette (Feb 23, 2020)

I got into trouble in middle school for getting up during lunch and throwing away a  carton in the trash. Apparently it was one of those days where students weren't allowed to get up until the assistant principals told you. So imagine grown adults yelling at a child for doing something as mundane as throwing away garbage. I got *In School Suspension* over it too, although I forgot how long.


----------



## Chan Fan (Feb 23, 2020)

I got in trouble on the bus in elementary school for bringing a dead spider that was in a cup.  My teacher encouraged stuff like that because we could learn from it but my bus driver got really mad and got in my face over it.  Bus driver was a really mean old woman and got mad at a lot of dumb crap.  I told my mom and my mom was mad at her for getting mad at me so at least I was only in trouble once and not grounded.

Refused to do part of a senior project and I didn't get any disciplinary stuff but my teacher thought something was wrong with me I guess and she called in a counselor to talk to me to find out what was wrong but nothing was actually wrong, I just didn't want to do the project because I thought it was dumb.  I chalk it up to being so close to graduating that I didn't want to do it and I wasn't going to play along to get a good grade anymore.  I knew I'd still pass the semester even without the project points and just said no.

Same class as above (but with a sub teacher while the main teacher was out for maternity leave) the sub read an article to us about fat people being charged extra money for having to buy two plane seats and literally everyone said that they should have to pay for an extra seat and she lashed out and told us all we had no compassion and were insensitive.  I think that was the first virtue signaling I ever dealt with in person.  It seemed like such an odd thing to "teach" us about, you know?


----------



## kūhaku (Feb 23, 2020)

Got detention in 2nd grade for running up a hill and making a funny face at a teacher when giving something to her.

In some time during middle school, got detention for joking with a friend (who also explained to the teacher it was a joke since they were in on it too) but apparently that was too close to bullying.

Didn’t get punished ever after that from what I can remember, slept through most of high school but teachers were chill so it was fine.


----------



## sadbird (Feb 23, 2020)

In kindergarden we were allowed to bring a movie to class, so I brought Earnest goes to camp. It got confiscated by the teacher and never returned.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 23, 2020)

sadbird said:


> In kindergarden we were allowed to bring a movie to class, so I brought Earnest goes to camp. It got confiscated by the teacher and never returned.


I never got that, isn't it the parent's property?


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Feb 23, 2020)

I got suspended for correcting my 5th grade teachers pronunciation of the capital of South Dakota(Pierre). She pronounced it "pee air" and I told her it was pronounced "peer".  When my pop found out, he went to the school and told the silly bint  that she was wrong, and I was right, because the correct pronunciation of a place is how the residents of said place pronounce it. I was pretty damn proud of my dad. The teacher disliked me after that, but didn't fuck with me anymore. 

Moral of the story: South Dakotan's don't french.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 23, 2020)

Drawing Yoshi in 7th grade. Teacher  (hardcore old country lady) said it was satanic or something and gave me a week of detention. Yes, a happy go lucky dinosaur is the first to be singing Dorime in satans cathedral.

Freshman year i said nigga in class while no niggers even attended my school and my teach screeches because thought i said NIGGER sending me to the freshman principals office. Luckily for me she was a old fashioned Texan racist and just laughed it off.

Junior year some bitch teacher came into our class to shut everyone up since teacher was out. I called her a lobster because she always wore red and her skin always looked red and she kept yelling at me that I'm in big trouble but i told her to go back to her tank.


----------



## Saffronette (Feb 23, 2020)

I've also had teachers attempt to confiscate library books (yes even the school library books) I was reading in class because they deemed it inappropriate. Back in middle school I would read books about mythology and of course they would have nude paintings in them. Now as a kid I thought nothing of the nudity because I was more interested in the mythological creatures I would use as inspiration for my art. I actually got into more trouble with my parents regarding that, but that's another story.

I also discovered that some teachers really hated it if you were just sitting quietly and drawing in class. I could be done with classwork and not have anything else to do, so I would just pass the time doodling in a sketchbook or on a piece of paper. It didn't matter what I was drawing, they claimed I was distracting/disrupting the class by doing it. I don't know if they hated art or just wanted their students doing assignments all day. 

In 8th grade, One of my math teachers got so pissed at me for drawing, she took what I was coloring in and threw it in the trash. Now she tried explain to me how what she did was justified, meanwhile she would ignore other kids cussing and slapping each other in class. I just sat there in disbelief at her trying to lecture me about doing something as harmless as drawing. When class was over I just took my drawing back from the trashcan and it wasn't even crumpled nor did it have any stains on it.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Feb 23, 2020)

Me and two other girls _unintentionally_ left for lunch 1 minute early my junior year (we though a 27 was a 29 or something, don't remember), and the principal shat a brick about it so we had break detention for an entire week. We were all three A and A/B students who could probably be described as "goodies" (one of the girls was a preacher's daughter) but no slack was cut for us. We had to write some variant of "I will listen to the rules" like 60 times every day.

On a half-day at school (we were letting out at 11:30), I did not bring my backpack or a lunchbox. I had gotten a soda (diet of course because Michele Obama) from a machine and wasn't able to finish it during break, so I kept it with me. I had it between my legs at the lunch table (where everyone was while waiting on 11:30 to hit), and when I took a drink from it, the jackass vice-principal zeroed in on me and demanded I throw it away, because we aren't allowed to have soft drinks in the lunchroom. It was like 11:25 and I had barely drank out of it. $1.25 wasted.

My school has a very interesting punishment scale. I am out of high school of course, but my mom works there, and a kid literally downed whiskey he had in his locker, became drunk as fuck, went to Vo-Tech (where you go off campus for welding classes) and drunkenly attacked other students with a blowtorch. He was back in school the next day. No suspension or anything. He wasn't even arrested, was just given a court date. Meanwhile, honor student pastor's daughters get detention and sentences like fourth graders because they accidentally left an elective class a minute early.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 23, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Drawing Yoshi in 7th grade. Teacher  (hardcore old country lady) said it was satanic or something and gave me a week of detention. Yes, a happy go lucky dinosaur is the first to be singing Dorime in satans cathedral.


Couldn't the principal have overturned that, assuming this wasn't bible belt and it was just that one teacher?


----------



## LargeChoonger (Feb 23, 2020)

I drew a stupid doodle in 4th grade that depicted a giant robot destroying school buses. Suspended for 2 days


----------



## Saffronette (Feb 23, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Couldn't the principal have overturned that, assuming this wasn't bible belt and it was just that one teacher?


I guess that would depend on the school. But I have heard similar stories from friends where they would have a teacher get really upset at them for drawing Sonic, Pokemon, or anime because it looked satanic.

Even though I was in the bible belt too, I haven't had a teacher or a principal claim that my drawings were satanic. My parents on the other hand...hoo boy. They would lose it over almost anything I drew that was of interest to me, because it always looked satanic to them. One of the things I got into huge trouble for drawing was NiGHTS into Dreams.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 23, 2020)

I only got in trouble twice. In sixth grade, I was suspended from riding the bus for a month for 'fighting' after I busted a kid's nose open with my math book after he kept reaching over the seat and grabbing my breasts. My parents were pissed at the school. Then, in ninth grade the entire class got in trouble because the teacher never showed up. Someone from the office called at one point asking for her, and we said she never showed up, but they never sent anyone. After class a couple of girls went and told the principal, so that they weren't punished. Everyone else had to do a written assignment about how we all should have told the office she wasn't there. It was gay.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 23, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Couldn't the principal have overturned that, assuming this wasn't bible belt and it was just that one teacher?


They could of but i just never went to tell them or even attend detention because lol no thats gay and i was a pretty quiet kid around the time.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 23, 2020)

Freshman year of high school I got told to go home and change my clothes or not come back that day because what I was wearing was "gang related" This was right after Columbine and everyone was still on high alert.

My clothes? An Ozzy Osbourne band shirt and jeans. No black trenchcoat, no gang shit, just my Ozzy shirt. Apparently that was enough to mark me as a Harris and Klebold fanboy


----------



## Ilikeoreos (Feb 23, 2020)

Getting into a fight with the boyfriend of my best friend from elementary school who I had a VERY serious crush on because I thought he blue-shelled me after my first attempt at asking her out resulted in an indirect rejection that made me think she didn't understand that I was trying to ask her on a date (in actuality she just didn't want to say no to me face)


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 23, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Freshman year of high school I got told to go home and change my clothes or not come back that day because what I was wearing was "gang related" This was right after Columbine and everyone was still on high alert.
> 
> My clothes? An Ozzy Osbourne band shirt and jeans. No black trenchcoat, no gang shit, just my Ozzy shirt. Apparently that was enough to mark me as a Harris and Klebold fanboy


Years after there was still some hate with metal shirts. I got in trouble for a iron maiden tee because eddie had a hatchet.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 23, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> or even attend detention


based


----------



## sadbird (Feb 23, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> I never got that, isn't it the parent's property?


to add insult to injury on another occasion she also took my dry erase markers (which I also did not get back)


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Feb 23, 2020)

Mooned the class


----------



## Diesel (Feb 23, 2020)

I got suspended for "Bullying" because I made a drink bleach joke right after Amanda Todd killed her self.
It wasn't pointed at anyone, someone was talking about bleaching hair and I said _"Don't drink it!"_
also I live 2,500 miles away from BC it's not like she went to my school.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 23, 2020)

A bunch of black dudes attacked me at my locker, including one doing a hard kick that almost knocked me over.

This super jew-y homeroom teacher, whose name was Kermit (no shit) pulled me into his class and chewed me out for being "racist" for sneering and being angry about it.
He looked like a fat, bald Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Looney Troons (Feb 23, 2020)

When wrestling was still entertaining in the late 90s, if you’d perform the D-Generation X crotch chop, you’d get three days of in school suspension. That, of course, didn’t stop it from happening at all. They eventually stopped enforcing punishment for it, and over time, people stopped doing it.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2020)

In Grade 4 I apparently gave someone the middle finger while I had my mittens on.


----------



## LordofTendons (Feb 23, 2020)

3rd grade was when I mentally checked out because school was boring me to death, I was being bullied at school and my parents were terrorizing and beating me at home. My homeroom teacher wanted blanket permission to spank me, but couldn’t seem to come up with a concrete reason why. My parents wouldn’t give her permission, but the beatings continued at home.

In 4th grade I didn’t do a science project because I thought it was bullshit but I lied and said I didn’t know it was required. The teachers did a lot of autistic screeching but I didn’t have to try to figure out which bubblegum made the biggest bubbles or some other crap like that.

In 5th grade the kids were bullying me on the bus really fucking hard and I had punched a couple of them. We got called into the principal’s office where the principal threatened to spank me, but he didn’t have permission from my parents to do this. Of course the bullies didn’t get threatened. He asked if we could get along. I offered to shake hands with the ringleader, and then had to explain what shaking hands was to her.

In 6th grade we were all assigned to write a story about Santa Claus and this other kid and I wrote similar stories about Santa going to jail. We were both pulled out of class and interrogated about whether or not we were friends and how was it that we could have both written a story about Santa being arrested, etc. You’d have thought there had been a bomb threat. Look kid we know you’re getting your ass kicked in the hallways and people are spitting on you at the height of a health scare but we have to get to the bottom of this academic wangst. They eventually decided they had no proof but Jesus tap dancing Christ.

In 7th grade most of the school was gone on a field trip so there were four of us in English class. The teacher went outside to get something from his car, and the two football player boys held the door closed so he had to walk around to the front of the building to get back inside. )It was an open classroom design.) All four of us got called to the office and the principal specifically threatened to suspend ME first, like I was going to be able to stop these two linebackers from doing whatever the hell they wanted to do. I think my parents had to call the school to tell that fucker to calm his tits.

In 10th or 11th grade a bunch of us in show choir got back from a performance and didn’t go back to class. A couple of the goody two-shoes got an attack of conscience and told on themselves as well as the rest of us. I think I went along with them when they did it because I didn’t want to appear to be the one who lacked a conscience—I don’t remember exactly how this went. I do remember that nothing ever came of it.

Senior year the brats in show choir were being nasty to me because of stuff my mom had done as chaperone on a class trip the year before. So I wrote a nastygram in limerick form that got passed around the school. They threatened to expel me for that. My dad didn’t want to go into the school and argue with the principal, but my mom forced him. He’s the one who made the copies for me.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Feb 23, 2020)

In like, 4th grade or something I got pushed down at recess and fell on top of a fat girl. She reported me for "sexual harassment" and I got pulled out of school. She's dead now though

I think I also peed in my desk once


----------



## JektheDumbass (Feb 23, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> I never got that, isn't it the parent's property?



In 10th grade my spanish teacher took my video game magazine because I was reading it instead of doing classwork.  My mother walked in and told the teacher that she understood, and she'll make sure I don't bring video game magazines to school again.  She refused to return the magazine.  At that point my mom made it clear that since she paid for it, it was her property and if she didn't return it immediately she would be going to the police.

Then in the car my mom smacked me with said magazine and told me to never put her in that situation again.


----------



## Space Lobster Bat (Feb 23, 2020)

Been reading since I was really young, always had an interest in writing, so a lot of issues were from that....

In elementary school (I think second), I actually wrote a short story. It was like two pages, but had a beginning middle and ending. Turned it in for... some project. Teacher threw a fit. Parents got called in, got accused of writing it for me, then when they denied it, I got accused of plagarizing... something (Teacher couldn't say what, obviously), and they demanded to know what I ripped off. Parents backed me up though, and kept the story. It was also the first time they told me 'If something shitty happens with the teachers, you tell us, we got your back'.

There was also the time in the same elementary school that I got in huge trouble for reading too much during summer break. They wanted to keep track of all the books the kids read over summer, and the school got a prize if we hit a certain amount. I got into triple digits... again, parents got called in, I was accused of lying, they were accused of lying for me, I had to take a test on random books I  had read... So fun.

I also ended up helping getting the counselor of that school fired for gross mishandling of an incident. 

That school was fucked up, now that I think about it. At least I was kind of prepared for getting shit on in middle and high school...


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 24, 2020)

I remember in 2nd grade we had some stupid christmas singing thing for parents and we were dressed up as ornaments and me and my best friend were just talking because it was stupid af and we had time out for recess for a few days


----------



## NoGamersAllowed (Feb 24, 2020)

Back in 9th Grade, I said "Free my boi Weinstein out of the slammer" during recess and my teacher got angry and said that Sexual assault is not a joke. Then this boy in my class started white-knighting her even though I didn't say anything to her and just made an stupid joke. (This is coming from the same kid who draw a swatiska on the board and didn't get in trouble BTW)


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

NoGamersAllowed said:


> Back in 9th Grade, I said "Free my boi Weinstein


lol are you still in high school?


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 24, 2020)

Saffronette said:


> I've also had teachers attempt to confiscate library books (yes even the school library books) I was reading in class because they deemed it inappropriate. Back in middle school I would read books about mythology and of course they would have nude paintings in them. Now as a kid I thought nothing of the nudity because I was more interested in the mythological creatures I would use as inspiration for my art. I actually got into more trouble with my parents regarding that, but that's another story.


You know, this brings to mind of something I've wanted to speak up about. I remember back in elementary in after school study hall for homework studies that I went into the shelf that was built into the counter at the corner and found a bunch of magazines with a lot of cool info in them. As I was looking into them, one of the heads asked me where I got it, and immediately told me to put it back. Apparently they were teacher's aides. What was I reading? Information on Imperial Chinese society. Keep in mind, this is the same school library where I could check out graphic books on ancient Aztec Civilization on sacrificial ceremonies and had books on Native American horror stories and monsters. 

Ever since then, I've always held suspicion that schools and the Department of Education are deliberately trying to control the flow of information the public is allowed to access to. BTW, Fuck School.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 24, 2020)

So, I don't know if this really counts but in High School my best friends where the biggest drug dealer in the school, and the star soccer player. Anyways one day we were meeting a guy to hand off some weed at a local play ground and after the dude walks away with his weed the dealer turns to me and the soccer player with a shit eating grin and says "I just got that guy addicted to crack" which is about the time I realized he had been lacing all the weed he sold and subsequently why he famously had the best weed in town. Fortunately, I have never smoked weed and never plan to and so I was like "Dude, that's fucked up." and the soccer player says "Yeah but that dude's definitely going to come back for more." The stupid part is that I kept hanging out with them after that. I never got called to the principal for it or anything but the SRO knew me by name and was always watching me.


----------



## codeswhitchsperer (Feb 24, 2020)

I wasn't allowed to participate in keyboarding/typing class because I was "too good with computers" and they feared I'd hack them.

They weren't even networked and used Mavis Beacon.

Also my Dad got pissed that I destroyed the lawn while experimenting with my Super Soaker and a jerry can of gasoline.

PROTIP: the plastic nozzles melt.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 24, 2020)

codeswhitchsperer said:


> I wasn't allowed to participate in keyboarding/typing class because I was "too good with computers" and they feared I'd hack them.
> 
> They weren't even networked and used Mavis Beacon.
> 
> ...


They were right to fear your hacking prowess.

When I was in keyboarding class I actually did cheat by changing my grade, not by actual hacking or anything. For some reason there was an option to change the results of your session in the program itself that students could get access to. So I'd just speed through the session and change the result at the end so I could play Runescape.

Never got caught.


----------



## codeswhitchsperer (Feb 24, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> They were right to fear your hacking prowess.
> 
> When I was in keyboarding class I actually did cheat by changing my grade, not by actual hacking or anything. For some reason there was an option to change the results of you session in the program itself that students could get access to. So I'd just speed through the session and change the result at the end so I could play Runescape.
> 
> Never got caught.



Based! I never did cheat or seriously lie, for some reason I was always a "white hat". I didn't really start "lying" (social engineering) until my Dad ripped the phone jack out of the wall in frustration with not being able to use the phone. 

I figured out how to repair the jack on my own (was pretty impressed with my 11 year old self) and pretended that it was still broken, just made sure to dialup when he went to bed. 

I consider that my first "phreak".


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 24, 2020)

I brought a Digimon action figure to elementary school. The teachers didn't like how pointy it was.

At least I got it back. Unlike the Yu-Gi-Oh pen I was disassembling in 1st grade. I was just curious about its inner workings!

Managed to get in mild trouble playing funny flash games on Nickelodeon's website. The teacher didn't mind until I got to the dog sniffing one. May have been the reason the site got blocked.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> They were right to fear your hacking prowess.
> 
> When I was in keyboarding class I actually did cheat by changing my grade, not by actual hacking or anything. For some reason there was an option to change the results of your session in the program itself that students could get access to. So I'd just speed through the session and change the result at the end so I could play Runescape.
> 
> Never got caught.


Last summer I was taking an online class, and the professor allowed you to retake tests twice, and *see what questions you got wrong before retaking*. So I'd half-ass my first attempt, do a full-page screencap of my answer choices before submitting, then look everything up and write the open-response questions in Notepad to copy-paste in as soon as I started my second and get an easy 100. I don't _think_ this was technically academic dishonesty...


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Feb 24, 2020)

Space Lobster Bat said:


> Been reading since I was really young, always had an interest in writing, so a lot of issues were from that....


I can sure relate to that. I come from a family of readers and one of my first memories were those magnetic alphabet letter that you could put on the fridge, plus my parents always read to me. Somehow or other I had decoded  how to read by the time I was about 3.  When I went to kindergarten, my mom got bitched out by the teacher because I could already read. The teacher said that I missed out on the joy of learning to read with my peers. I think my peers were all at the eating paste level of their development. As far as I'm concerned, school is one of the most creativity slaying things to ever happen to young minds. I also suspect that a lot of Kiwis experienced the same.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 24, 2020)

Kari Kamiya said:


> In first grade, in music class we were playing hangman for some reason, and when it was my turn I thought it'd be funny to say "fart". Kids laughed of course, but the music teacher got in my face and he said slowly to never say that word again, and then my teacher pulled me aside before recess to give me a scolding about saying inappropriate words.


In 8th grade English class, we had a lesson on the difference between "who" and "whom." When asked to give examples of each being used properly, the popular athlete in our class offered, "Who farted?" as an example. At least half the class expected him to receive after-school detention for using a bad word. Surprisingly, our teacher despite her initial shock and our gasps and laughter didn't react negatively and continued the lesson as if it was no big deal.

Some of these may be repeats from my Share Your School Stories posts, but I'll keep them brief and on-topic.



Saffronette said:


> I also discovered that some teachers really hated it if you were just sitting quietly and drawing in class. I could be done with classwork and not have anything else to do, so I would just pass the time doodling in a sketchbook or on a piece of paper. It didn't matter what I was drawing, they claimed I was distracting/disrupting the class by doing it. I don't know if they hated art or just wanted their students doing assignments all day.


In 8th grade, a substitute yelled at me for having my head down on my desk once I finished the current class' assignment and all the other homework I had up to that point. She refused to believe I had all my work for the morning done already.



MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Little-Me would get so worked up about it I'd be practically sobbing cause when you're 7, getting in trouble is like getting convicted of war crimes.


I ended up crying like this in 5th grade when I was told a classmate accused me of calling her a bitch even though I never heard of the word until that moment. After denying the accusation, I was told, "She doesn't lie," and my only choices were to confess or be sent to the principal who would suspend me. Given the principal's negative reputation, I figured confessing to something I didn't do was the lesser evil even though I hated the fact both our teacher and the guidance counselor bullied me into it and refused to even consider my side of the story. I always suspected another classmate who loved using dirty language did it and somehow managed to get away with it because he was more popular than I was at the time.

Other dumb things that led to trouble:

1st grade: My neighbor and I received pink disciplinary slips to take home because we slid on a patch of ice between the playground and the cafeteria on the way to lunch. Contrary to what was alleged, we didn't push or run into anyone. We simply glided on the ice as if we were skating. Still, both my neighbor and I got more than an earful from our parents when we came home.

2nd grade: A classmate and I chose to go back to our classroom early after lunch recess. Our teacher found us, yelled at us, and made us go back outside only to immediately call us back inside because recess had just ended by this point. We might have understood her disapproval had she told us we couldn't be in the classroom unattended, but she never brought that up in yelling at us.

7th grade: The same teacher from the 5th grade bitch incident removed me from the gifted student group with the claim I had too many missing assignments. When I asked both my regular teachers about this, however, both stated I had no missing assignments at all. Needless to say, any respect I still had for my old 5th grade teacher largely disappeared after this; I felt a teacher that would bully a student into a false confession and later lie about having missing assignments was total BS.

8th grade: After liking a short film so much I wished we could see it again, I was scolded for telling the teacher in my best Bogart voice, "Play it again, (first name)." To add insult to injury, she actually told my parents about this at parent-teacher conferences even though we had two other guys in my class who said much worse stuff on a near-daily basis and never seemed to get into any sort of serious trouble for it.

Also in 8th grade, the playground monitor with a reputation for being mean made me stay inside the school entrance because I didn't have a jacket to wear even though it was 50 out (10 Celsius). Oddly, another student without a jacket and no explanation for the lack of one was allowed to keep playing because they were a classmate of one of her kids As an aside, it was amazing that many students and parents alike were fully aware of this preferential treatment that occurred quite frequently during the school year while teachers and staff refused to believe it happened.

12th grade: After finishing an AP English research project early, a classmate and I chose to quietly play cards until we were dismissed at the end of our class period. A particularly old and nasty librarian ree'd at us for it and told our equally nasty teacher. The next day, we were told we had to write formal apologies to the librarian (I purposely misspelled her last name just to be an edgelord) and a 500-word essay on the evils of card-playing. Had she not ended up with a brain aneurysm a week or so later (and never taught again after that), I have a feeling she was set to tell our parents at the upcoming parent-teacher conferences what awful monsters we were for the horrible crime of quietly playing cards in the library to pass the time after finishing our project.
(Edits for clarity & a typo.)


----------



## kūhaku (Feb 24, 2020)

Doublepost because I remembered something else

In 3rd grade, I was just fidgeting and playing with my hands in another world, have ADHD and had trouble paying attention. Teacher was showing some pictures to the class that he took from some foreign country, sees me not paying attention and then makes a big deal out of it and stops showing the pictures to everyone, just because I was being quitely autistic. Don't remember exactly if everyone got mad at me, but sure felt like it. This same teacher, at one point also I forget the reason, said "CUT THE DIARRHEA name" loudly and everyone looked at me. I forget what I was doing, but it was absolutely not deserving of that. That teacher apparently also might have hit a kid, he kept fake or real brains in jars around the classroom (the table that he liked the most got the half goat brain, oh boy), he was abusive to all the kids that weren't model children in the class (including me), and half the time he was out of class on the phone with his divorce lawyer. Got fired after we finished the year, wonder why.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Feb 24, 2020)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I can sure relate to that. I come from a family of readers and one of my first memories were those magnetic alphabet letter that you could put on the fridge, plus my parents always read to me. Somehow or other I had decoded  how to read by the time I was about 3.  When I went to kindergarten, my mom got bitched out by the teacher because I could already read. The teacher said that I missed out on the joy of learning to read with my peers. I think my peers were all at the eating paste level of their development. As far as I'm concerned, school is one of the most creativity slaying things to ever happen to young minds. I also suspect that a lot of Kiwis experienced the same.


 Same here.  I wanted to learn to read, my mom taught me.  She still has the first time I wrote my own name when I was 3 (the first letter takes up the entire page)


----------



## codeswhitchsperer (Feb 24, 2020)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I can sure relate to that. I come from a family of readers and one of my first memories were those magnetic alphabet letter that you could put on the fridge, plus my parents always read to me. Somehow or other I had decoded  how to read by the time I was about 3.  When I went to kindergarten, my mom got bitched out by the teacher because I could already read. The teacher said that I missed out on the joy of learning to read with my peers. I think my peers were all at the eating paste level of their development. As far as I'm concerned, school is one of the most creativity slaying things to ever happen to young minds. I also suspect that a lot of Kiwis experienced the same.



I have a similar story but I was straight up mentally tortured.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Feb 24, 2020)

In middle school (grade six through eight), the assistant principle knew me on a first name basis because near the end of grade 6, all the girls discovered the word "sexual harassment" and decided to use me as "Target #1" just because I was the only guy that was interested in women (basically I was the boy that was thinking about being married at age 5 while everyone else was going through the "cootie" phase).  If I looked at them differently, "sexual harassment".  If i complimented them on their hair or eyes, "sexual harassment".  If I asked to borrow a pencil, "sexual harassment".  And considering i was constantly picked on in school, it was everyone's word against mine, so the detention room was my second home for a long time.  Thankfully in High School everyone left me alone so i didn't have to deal with that shit all the way through graduation.


----------



## Chan Fan (Feb 24, 2020)

In the lunchroom in elementary school we had lunch ladies with megaphones who would yell at us the entire time about talking too loud.  The cafeteria wasn't near any classrooms so I'm not sure why they cared so much.  Worse still was they would make us hold our hands in the air for a few minutes at a time so we couldn't use that part of our 20-minute lunch to eat.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 24, 2020)

The only thing I’m grateful to my school for is teaching me how to talk my way out of trouble. I should have got into way more trouble than I did, but I was really good at appearing totally innocent - coming up with excuses on the spot, seeming genuinely confused when accused, half-truths, knowing what worked on which teachers, whatever. In retrospect I was a manipulative little bastard and I should have become a conman.

But I remember the one time I actually got detention was for an incredibly dumb reason. We had this one geography teacher who was so old that he may have witnessed continental drift firsthand. He was really anal retentive about presentation and gave me a detention because I used a single underline in a heading where I should have used a double. I couldn’t talk my way out of it because it was so petty that my powers were useless.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 24, 2020)

During my high school years, I had an arrangement with some other students where they would give me blank VHS tapes and I would later return them filled with subtitled hentai anime.

One of these kids was exceptional enough to play one of these tapes during class time on a tv everyone was watching while the teacher was away.  He got caught and he narced on me, and I got expelled.


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 24, 2020)

I used a math teacher's felt pen on paper when he told me not to. He bugged out over it and told me multiple times id be paying for a replacement pen and then kicked me out of his class. I never paid for a replacement pen.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> During my high school years, I had an arrangement with some other students where they would give me blank VHS tapes and I would later return them filled with subtitled hentai anime.
> 
> One of these kids was exceptional enough to play one of these tapes during class time on a tv everyone was watching while the teacher was away.  He got caught and he narced on me, and I got expelled.


How do you get expelled for that? Was this a Catholic school?


Botchy Galoop said:


> I can sure relate to that. I come from a family of readers and one of my first memories were those magnetic alphabet letter that you could put on the fridge, plus my parents always read to me. Somehow or other I had decoded  how to read by the time I was about 3.  When I went to kindergarten, my mom got bitched out by the teacher because I could already read. The teacher said that I missed out on the joy of learning to read with my peers. I think my peers were all at the eating paste level of their development. As far as I'm concerned, school is one of the most creativity slaying things to ever happen to young minds. I also suspect that a lot of Kiwis experienced the same.


I had the opposite happen: I just naturally learned to read at 3 and could read at a fourth grade level by kindergarten, but never actually wanted to read any books despite everyone saying I should.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 24, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> How do you get expelled for that? Was this a Catholic school?



Nope.  Even worse.  The teacher was a feminist who wanted to make an example out of me.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> Nope.  Even worse.  The teacher was a feminist who wanted to make an example out of me.


Doesn't the principal (or even the school board itself) do that?


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 24, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Doesn't the principal (or even the school board itself) do that?



The other kid got expelled, too.  The teacher’s fury over drawn titties being shown in her classroom was way over the top.  She claimed that she felt “violated as a woman” even though none of it was addressed to her.  She played up a feminist victim stance and this expulsion was even taken to court and later dismissed because their teacher would not give in.


----------



## Local Coyote (Feb 24, 2020)

I found hand writing physically painful. Come 4th grade when we had to learn cursive the teacher got mad at me that I couldn't keep up or would stop writing because it hurt. I got sent to the hall every time the class would learn cursive.

Turns out I have an actual medical condition. One of the symptoms is pain when writing.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> The other kid got expelled, too.  The teacher’s fury over drawn titties being shown in her classroom was way over the top.  She claimed that she felt “violated as a woman” even though none of it was addressed to her.  She played up a feminist victim stance and this expulsion was even taken to court and later dismissed because their teacher would not give in.


Was the teacher's name Albert Einstein, by any chance?


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Feb 24, 2020)

Rape.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 24, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Was the teacher's name Albert Einstein, by any chance?



Not posting her name here, but never underestimate the rage of a feminist who is going off on an imagined slight.  She even tried calling the cops to have charges placed against me for distributing porn to another minor.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> Not posting her name here, but never underestimate the rage of a feminist who is going off on an imagined slight.  She even tried calling the cops to have charges placed against me for distributing porn to another minor.


It doesn't matter how much she hates you, a teacher literally *cannot expel a student*. Feminist rage doesn't magically change the school system.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 24, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> It doesn't matter how much she hates you, a teacher literally *cannot expel a student*. Feminist rage doesn't magically change the school system.



She did not expel me directly.  All she had to do was cry like a victim to the vice principal, and facts be damned, I got expelled along with the other kid, and I had to go to court to get the expulsion from a public school overturned.


----------



## edibleBulimia (Feb 24, 2020)

some kid told me she was gonna murder me in our graduation ceremony, i told her she’d be lucky if she even lasted that long in school. middle school was weird


----------



## Rob_Mercury (Feb 24, 2020)

In freshman year I started getting edgy and making racist jokes. At the end of the semester my mom and had to meet with my teacher, who said that I needed to stop making them because he was afraid that the other students would take them seriously. in other words they we're to stupid for that sort of comedy.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 24, 2020)

I already posted this on one of the school related threads, but it bears repeating because it's amazing- so in my middle school art class we were forbidden from drawing, among other things, anything "gang related". This turned out to be a very, very, broad term based entirely on the judgement of our very old teacher. My parents both had her as a teacher in middle school and thought she was old then. The running joke was that she was so old she used to teach cave art. So I don't really expect this woman to be an authority on gangs. I wasn't allowed to use a gothic style font on a piece because she ruled it "gang-related".  (Though she wasn't bitchy about it at all) My friend was working on a project relating to music and he went with a disco theme, drawing a black gentleman in a leisure suit with an afro. 10/10 much groovy. My teacher told him that while his drawing was very nice, it might be considered "gang-related". Nope, can't draw black people in this art class. That's "gang-related".


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Feb 24, 2020)

In kindergarten, my teacher was out for the majority of the year because her teenage son was battling cancer. He lost.

The substitute we had decided that she hated me for some reason. We had playtime before naptime, and we had a basket of tiny multicolored cubes. When we were cleaning up, a white cube got left out accidentally, and I put my mat down on it unknowingly. Some bitch (who later dropped out senior year) saw it somehow and tattled that I kept a toy out from playtime. I had just been laying there on the mat trying to nap. I got written up although nothing came of it. She also tried to blame me for drawing on the floor and accused me of intentionally playing in dirt on the playground (when I had actually been running and I just slipped in it).

Coincidentally, before the principal could paddle me for the "dirt bath" incident, it was discovered some high school kids were egging the sub's car. They quickly forgot about me. Thank you, upperclassmen who are probably like 33 now!


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

Rob_Mercury said:


> In freshman year I started getting edgy and making racist jokes. At the end of the semester my mom and had to meet with my teacher, who said that I needed to stop making them because he was afraid that the other students would take them seriously. in other words they we're to stupid for that sort of comedy.


So this was last semester I take it? I think he was trying to say you were looking like a sped saying /pol/ shit IRL.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Feb 24, 2020)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I can sure relate to that. I come from a family of readers and one of my first memories were those magnetic alphabet letter that you could put on the fridge, plus my parents always read to me. Somehow or other I had decoded  how to read by the time I was about 3.  When I went to kindergarten, my mom got bitched out by the teacher because I could already read. The teacher said that I missed out on the joy of learning to read with my peers. I think my peers were all at the eating paste level of their development. As far as I'm concerned, school is one of the most creativity slaying things to ever happen to young minds. I also suspect that a lot of Kiwis experienced the same.



Imagine being angry that one of your students is actually capable of doing something you're supposed to teach them. This shit is the American education system in a nutshell.


Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> 8th grade: After liking a short film so much I wished we could see it again, I was scolded for telling the teacher in my best Bogart voice, "Play it again, (first name)." To add insult to injury, she actually told my parents about this at parent-teacher conferences even though we had two other guys in my class who said much worse stuff on a near-daily basis and never seemed to get into any sort of serious trouble for it.



Your school must have not had that many problem students if a well-meaning joke got you into that much shit.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 24, 2020)

So I was showing my old man this thread and he kindly reminded me of a pretty hilarious story from my sophomore year of high school. So I had this crazy old bat for an art teacher. She was a fat wrinkly old crone with all sorts of liver spots and moles. She immediately had a reputation among my peers because the first thing she ever told us was a story about how when she lived in Florida she got pulled over for not putting her tags on her car. She explained to the police officers that she simply didn't like the way the sun looked in the picture on the tag. Called it unrealistic and refused to display it on her vehicle. This escalated to the point that she became irate and refused to even speak to the officers which resulted in her arrest. Now understand, this is a story that she chose to tell us. She apparently thought it would make her look good or something. Anyways, that is just the setup to explain what kind of person we're dealing with here. We used to call her "The Old Battleaxe."

So what you need to know about what happens next is that I was born with a different name than what my name is legally now. Essentially my original first name was moved to be my middle name and my new first name became my father's name. However, rather than going by my first name I have always been known by my middle name. That is to say that I have been in the habit since a young age of signing papers with my middle and last name as opposed to the first and last.

So as you can guess this confuses The Old Battleaxe and instead of asking me about it directly considering I am the only student with that last name in any of her classes she decides to get up in front of the class and start shouting about someone pulling a prank on her. Other students soon explain that the paper is mine and so she proceeds to call my Dad to "expose" me for pranking her. My Dad, bless his heart, a man in his early seventies at that point responds to her simply with "I don't care. Stop wasting my time, you idiot." and then hung up on her. This got me sent out into the hall whereupon I proceeded to the principals office to explain things to him before she could get in touch with him. Turns out she was tenured, nothing he could do about it.


----------



## Mazinkaiser (Feb 24, 2020)

I told some girl to suck my balls in 2nd grade because she called me fat


----------



## Rob_Mercury (Feb 24, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> So this was last semester I take it? I think he was trying to say you were looking like a sped saying /pol/ shit IRL.


No first semester of freshman year. And i'm actually quoting him when he said that about being afraid that other students would take them literally.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 24, 2020)

Inflatable Julay said:


> Your school must have not had that many problem students if a well-meaning joke got you into that much shit.


It was a private school, so we may not have had all the issues and crap that happens at public schools, but we still had our share of problem and trouble-making students. Like any school, students whose families had the right connections or influence seemed to get away with more or received disproportionately less (or no) discipline than those not part of the "in crowd."  As an example, the foul-mouth classmate I mentioned in my previous post also tried to grope one or more classmates in 7th grade. Because his parents were seen as "pillars of the community" for all the volunteer time they invested at the school, he was able to get away with his awful language and behavior more than someone whose family lacked name recognition or the ability to spend every waking hour volunteering in some capacity or another.

You're right, though. Making such a big deal about using a teacher's first name was an overreaction; even I thought it was one at the time. She told me not to do that when it happened, and I didn't do it after that. One would think that was sufficient to satisfactorily resolve the issue without getting parents involved unless it were to happen again. 



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Turns out she was tenured, nothing he could do about it.


After going from a private K-8 school to a public high school, the reality of tenured teachers was a bit harsh. While most of my high school teachers were decent and took a legitimate interest in their student's well-being and success, there were those teachers that were incompetent, forgetful due to old age, lazy, rude to students, or indifferent to the point they didn't give a fuck what happened in their classroom all because they knew having tenure meant they could stay in their positions as long as they pleased no matter how poor their teaching skills were.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Feb 24, 2020)

Tenure was a mistake.


----------



## Super Guido (Feb 24, 2020)

When I was 4, I pointed at another kid and tattled on her for saying 'shoot' and got in trouble for it. To this day, I still don't know for sure what I did wrong, because they insisted I knew exactly what I did.

I guess they were teaching me that snitches get stitches.


----------



## Saffronette (Feb 24, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> I remember in 2nd grade we had some stupid christmas singing thing for parents and we were dressed up as ornaments and me and my best friend were just talking because it was stupid af and we had time out for recess for a few days


I had a similar indecent happen on 2 occasions. During my 3rd grade christmas musical rehearsals; I was kicked of it out due to yelling at kids who were bullying me. The teacher decided to punish me by yelling at me for not being quiet and *not* punishing the other kids who kept bothering me the entire time. I had to stay in detention while the musical was going on and I never told my parents because I knew they would react badly to that situation.

In 5th grade a DARE officer came to my school lecturing us to stay away from drugs and gang violence. They gave us a booklet that we had to write an essay in it about how we should promise to be good, law-abiding children. I didn't see the point in writing an essay about it because my dad was also a cop and I got the same lectures at home. By the end of all the DARE lessons all the students had to turn in their essays and just returned my booklet like it was nothing. The officer pulled me outside the classroom and gave me a long lecture about how I was putting myself in danger by not writing the essay. Because of this, I wasn't allowed to go the pizza party they were going to have at the school. I pretty much said screw it and faked sick the day before the party, so that I wouldn't be put into detention again. I guess it worked out because the church I was going to had a fun event for kids so I went to that instead.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 24, 2020)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> It was a private school, so we may not have had all the issues and crap that happens at public schools, but we still had our share of problem and trouble-making students. Like any school, students whose families had the right connections or influence seemed to get away with more or received disproportionately less (or no) discipline than those not part of the "in crowd."  As an example, the foul-mouth classmate I mentioned in my previous post also tried to grope one or more classmates in 7th grade. Because his parents were seen as "pillars of the community" for all the volunteer time they invested at the school, he was able to get away with his awful language and behavior more than someone whose family lacked name recognition or the ability to spend every waking hour volunteering in some capacity or another.
> 
> You're right, though. Making such a big deal about using a teacher's first name was an overreaction; even I thought it was one at the time. She told me not to do that when it happened, and I didn't do it after that. One would think that was sufficient to satisfactorily resolve the issue without getting parents involved unless it were to happen again.
> 
> ...


Is this seriously normal? I went to public school and never heard of students having the "right connections" and tenured high school teachers until now.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 24, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Is this seriously normal? I went to public school and never heard of students having the "right connections" and tenured high school teachers until now.


My K-8 school was a private school where being in the right clique had its benefits. That's where the talk about connections took place.

Teachers in US public K-12 schools tend to be unionized and receive tenure after completing a probationary period. While the idea is that tenured teachers shouldn't be dismissed without good cause, a side effect is that unions use tenure as a way to fight any attempts to dimiss teachers that perfrom their job poorly or have one reason or another why they need to be let go.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 24, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Is this seriously normal? I went to public school and never heard of students having the "right connections" and tenured high school teachers until now.



Elementary school teachers get tenure too.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 25, 2020)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> After going from a private K-8 school to a public high school, the reality of tenured teachers was a bit harsh. While most of my high school teachers were decent and took a legitimate interest in their student's well-being and success, there were those teachers that were incompetent, forgetful due to old age, lazy, rude to students, or indifferent to the point they didn't give a fuck what happened in their classroom all because they knew having tenure meant they could stay in their positions as long as they pleased no matter how poor their teaching skills were.



I've seen tenure save good and bad teachers alike. In my opinion tenure is a problem without a solution. If we take tenure away from teacher then inevitably we are going to expose them to the chaos of wild career ending accusations. You think the bitchy cheerleaders are a bunch of backstabbing gossips? You should take a look in a teacher's lounge once in a while.


----------



## codeswhitchsperer (Feb 25, 2020)

Alright which one of you faggots did this...



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/racist-emails-ottawa-carleton-district-school-board-1.5474391?cmp=rss
		




> The message contained the N-word and no other text, according to emails forwarded to CBC News by students.
> 
> 
> The email which contained the racial slur was from a spoofed account, Knoll said. In other words, the sender's address was used by someone else.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 25, 2020)

A teacher's aide screamed at me and nearly punched me in the face for telling some autist to stop yelling right in my ear


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm completely shit at math so I was in the dum dum math class with all the ne'er-do-wells. Now I was a quiet kid but I could roll with the punches and make fun of myself so my classmates actually kinda liked me. The teacher however was the opposite. She was in her late thirties but her hair had clearly been full white for a number of years(not a diss to premature greying this will be important later). As you might imagine an over-educated, uptight woman with social issues didn't do too well in front of a class full of skids and wiggers. At first I kinda sympathized with her over the class's behavior but she would do real stupid shit to the kids who actually were trying to learn like act smugly superior and sending you out in the hall to figure out the problems yourself if you weren't getting it. I experienced both of those personally even though I was one of the few kids who were guaranteed to stay quiet and listen.

Now the loud wiggers in this class were crude and obnoxious but they weren't stupid by a long shot and they would prove this any chance they got by quickly and corretly answering any smug questions she'd shoot out. This got the teacher REAL mad so she started changing tactics to trying to pick on us quiet kids hoping the loud kids would turn on us. This blew up in her face and the wiggers just shamed and chided her for being a total bitch to the kids she should be teaching. The biggest nerd in that class wouldn't be made fun of so long as she was in the room. This continued leading to her having several  breakdowns and barricading herself in the staff office at the end of the hall and a couple of cancelled classes.

So finally one day she hit her limit and told her biggest critic to go see the principal. This guy was like 7 feet tall and probably 350 lbs. but he was the least likely to do anything physical to anyone and was mostly just a ceaseless motormouth. So as you can imagine he's stalling, refusing to go and chewing her out but he eventually walks out razzing her the whole way the entire class including me is laughing at the shit teachers ability to control any of this and how mad she is getting. Never at any time was he aggressive or even alluding to anything physical but we get in the next day and he's been suspended for threatening the teacher.

Then our dick vice principal comes in and takes a group of us out to an empty classroom stands behind me and puts his hands on MY shoulders and lectures us for the whole period, says he let our parents know and that suspensions are coming if we don't stop. I was one of the quietest kids in that whole school and to be honest with you a bit of a brown noser up to that point. Why the fuck I would even be in that group never mind singled out to be focused on has stayed with me and obviously triggered me enough to make me write all this shit. Oh yeah the white hair thing... So years later one of the guys from the class that I kept in touch with said he had pumped gas for that teacher's husband and they got to talking about punk and the husband let slip that they had done too much acid at a punk show one time and her hair went white after that. I don't know if that was true but it would explain how mentally fragile the bitch was. The guy wasn't a liar and my only experience with acid was such a low dose that it was basically advanced shrooms so I tend to believe him.

TL;DR I was lectured by a handsy VP for laughing at an exceptional teacher


----------



## AssRock (Feb 26, 2020)

In middle school at some shitty Christian private school, my class was given permission to go off of school property and visit a convenience store on the last day of school before summer. The principal then decided that we no longer had permission and gave all of us a week of in school suspension and we were forced to do a lot of manual labor because _school was out for the summer and the teachers weren't working_.  It was some supreme bullshit.

In high school, I got in trouble because I didn't stop my friend from jumping out of the window towards the end of our pre-cal class.  

Because I'm totally his babysitter/parent/wrangler or something.


----------



## Orion Balls (Feb 26, 2020)

Got detention for a week for singing this in the 6th grade.





*Edit*- Sister did not approve.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 26, 2020)

A few stories including people other than me: 
My friend Alex got yelled at for coughing in class. Not a fake, disruptive, cough, but a nasty, wet, bronchitis cough. He'd been out sick for ages. To be fair he was known as a class clown but jesus, let the poor man deal with his phlegm. 
He also got sent to the office for what I can only assume was the teacher being sick of looking at him. She told him to go and he responded with an "okeydokey!" and skipped down the hallway. 

My turbocunt PE teacher loved giving detentions like it was her fetish. The sight of fresh printed detention slips waiting to be filled was the only thing that could bring moisture to her airid vagina. She gave a detention to someone for taking too long in the locker room (like, by one minute) and being late to lunch. LUNCH. 

Both myself and another person I know have got detentions for taking too long of a dump. I do understand that showing up super late (in my case) or being gone 10 minutes ( in his case) looks pretty suspicious but forcing what feels like an entire watermellon out of ones asshole takes some time, ok?


----------



## Longjack Attack (Feb 26, 2020)

I got yelled at by a substitute teacher for walking to the tissue box to blow my nose and was almost given a detention for it.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 26, 2020)

I remember getting in trouble for sleeping in a class i didn't even need to take.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Feb 26, 2020)

I got lunch detention for ripping the paper cover of a straw off on one end, and then blowing the other end off using the straw and catching the paper wrapper in my hand.

For 3 days.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 28, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> If we take tenure away from teacher then inevitably we are going to expose them to the chaos of wild career ending accusations.


yeah, can't have our precious teachers be exposed to the same things that every other employee in the god damn country is exposed to! nope, gotta coddle them with special privileges as much as possible!


----------



## Hate (Feb 28, 2020)

Got yelled at for giggling, mind you, at some guys joke who was sitting in front of me. The guys who were cracking jokes didn't even get a warning.


----------



## BSC (Feb 28, 2020)

Got kicked out of class for falling asleep during some sappy-ass 9/11 documentary that our history teacher put on because he didn't feel like actually doing his job that day and figured he'd just let the TV lecture us instead.  Fine with me, I'll just go sleep in detention.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Feb 29, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> yeah, can't have our precious teachers be exposed to the same things that every other employee in the god damn country is exposed to! nope, gotta coddle them with special privileges as much as possible!


You get fired every year and have to re-apply for your job?  Because non-tenured teachers have to.


----------



## polonium (Mar 2, 2020)

JektheDumbass said:


> You get fired every year and have to re-apply for your job?  Because non-tenured teachers have to.


Tons of jobs are project or contract based with no guarantee of ongoing employment. If you're good at what you do you get more work. The same should apply to teaching, in fact it's even more important because if I fuck up my job, a cell tower gets put in the wrong place or something but if a teacher fucks up you get dumb kids posting stories in kiwi farms for the rest of their lives.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, tons of shitty jobs for bitches are like that.


----------



## Idiotron (Mar 2, 2020)

I like to know things so I research stuff every single day.
After many many years, I've accumulated a fuckton of information in my head.
That can be a problem at school when you keep correcting the teachers, I got in a lot of trouble for doing that repeatedly.

Questioning the logic of teachers can easily get you in trouble.
For example, this happened after I sneezed in my hand:

Teacher: "Don't sneeze in your hand."
Me: "why?"
Teacher: "You'll spread germs when you shake someone's hand."
Me: "You don't shake hands with your left hand."
Teacher: (5 second loading time)... APOLOGIZE!
Me: "For what?"
Teacher: "Don't argue with me, apologize."

I was labeled a "hooligan" after that by the faculty.
A fucking hooligan... and that was way before this whole "words are violence" nonsense.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Mar 2, 2020)

When I was a freshman in highschool I had this spanish class and there was this guy who gave half of his presentation in English. Stuff like "Mi uncle es Joe". Couldn't help but laugh, so I started drinking a waterbottle to try and hold it in, but one small snicker got out and the teacher tried to suspend me for it. He did already hate my guts so I wasn't that surprised. He later made my friend and I sing a love song in spanish for a project and gave me a D on it even though I learned the whole song and it was by far the hardest one in the class. I swapped to taking Japanese classes the next year.


----------



## Molester Stallone (Mar 4, 2020)

A few kids from my class were goofing around at lunch and tossing food back and fourth. One of the teachers saw this and made the statement that the entire lunch table was getting written up, and staying after lunch to clean the cafeteria. I refused to be punished for something I didn't do and just walked out. Spent 3 days in ISS for sticking up for myself.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Mar 4, 2020)

Spoiler: 4th grade I got in trouble for pulling a fire alarm



We were in gym when the fire alarm starts blaring. We go outside and a few minutes later the principal comes out to tell us some one pulled the alarm and he wants to know who. well this one little fucker in my class points at me and says "He did it I saw him!". Now you'd think the fact that I was in the middle of the gym playing dodge ball with my whole class sans one as witnesses would be a pretty good alibi. But nope, not for principal dick head. I was immediately taken to his office and questioned. My parents were called and he threatened to expel me if I "didn't tell the truth". of course I was terrified but thankfully I kept denying it. a couple hours later it came out that the alarm that had been pulled had been outside the gym and had been pulled by a sixth grade boy. They hadn't even looked at the security cameras until then.  I wasn't even given so much as an apology and my parents still grounded me for a week because they had to leave work.





Spoiler: 8th grade butch dyke math teacher Hated my guts



One day my mom came to pick me up from wrestling practice and when I saw her i knew she was PISSED. She immediately starts screaming at me. She eventually calmed down and told me that my math teacher called her and told her I was failing all my classes. Which I knew wasn't true. She had told her I hadn't turned in any work all year and I was gonna have to repeat the 8th grade. I begged her to go back to the school and ask my teachers. Which she agreed to i'm guessing in the hope of making her madder at me. Cause she never believed me about anything. Thankfully my English teacher was there and she showed my mom that I was passing her class with an A and had all my work in. The car ride back home was silent. She had apparently cleaned out my room and pawned all my stuff except the bare necessities as punishment. Next day she has a meeting with the principal and all my teacher and they show her i was not failing and was in no danger of repeating the grade. Her excuse for calling my mom was she overheard the other teachers talking about a student, and thought they were talking about me. So naturally she should inform the parents. Thankfully she got in trouble for this. Shes hated me ever since. she spent the rest of the year yelling at me for the most minor infractions. The worst time was when she yelled at me for reading a book during her class. The only book I had open was my math book. So naturally I was confused. She meant the book I had in my backpack. my zipped up backpack that was stored under my desk. Apparently she thought I was some kind of remote viewer.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

I bit another kid in anger when I was in the second grade while playing soccer.

Also in high school, I had to speak to an counselor over an stalker I had.


----------



## Twinkletard (Mar 4, 2020)

Having sex on the roof of the school.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Mar 4, 2020)

I flipped the bird without realizing what that meant.

The principal gave me a stern talking to.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Mar 4, 2020)

That Family Guy episode where Peter gets a job at the brewery, gets drunk, and goes “WHY DO YOU CLOSE YOUR EYES WHEN WE MAKE LOVE!?”. I was quoting it to a friend in High School, teacher overheard, and I got sent home. Dumbest bullshit ever. Also I don’t watch Family Guy anymore. Fuck you Seth.


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Mar 4, 2020)

Getting accused of plagiarism and made to redo what was a 100% original piece of work.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 4, 2020)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> Spoiler: 4th grade I got in trouble for pulling a fire alarm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your parents sound like colossal faggots.


----------



## FuckedUp (Mar 4, 2020)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> my parents still grounded me for a week because they had to leave work


Holy shit, were your parents abusive or something? I legitimately cannot think of any parents who don't outright beat their kids using fucking "take the anger out on their kid for something their school is blatantly at fault for" mentality. Normal parents, even the strictest ones, would comfort the kid.

EDIT: didn't read the second story


> She had apparently cleaned out my room and pawned all my stuff except the bare necessities as punishment.


Holy shit, they really hated you. How did they do it that quickly without any hesitation? It took the kids in freaking Malcolm in the Middle to steal a shitload of money from a church to get that punishment. Did they ever compensate for that?


----------



## Thai Kick (Mar 4, 2020)

Back in 6th grade I got set up by one of my friends who snuck into math class during lunch and scribbled the shittiest drawing of a cop chase scene all over the desk I sat at. I took pride in the art i did but even then the math teacher didn't buy into the idea that I wouldnt draw something that shitty just to get in trouble for it. So he had me stay after school to sanitize the desks/chairs. 

It wasnt a huge deal and it was funny as hell once I found out he did it, but I did get back at him eventually by loosening the screws on one of his classroom chairs so it would collapse once he sat down


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Mar 4, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Holy shit, were your parents abusive or something? I legitimately cannot think of any parents who don't outright beat their kids using fucking "take the anger out on their kid for something their school is blatantly at fault for" mentality. Normal parents, even the strictest ones, would comfort the kid.
> 
> EDIT: didn't read the second story
> 
> Holy shit, they really hated you. How did they do it that quickly without any hesitation? It took the kids in freaking Malcolm in the Middle to steal a shitload of money from a church to get that punishment. Did they ever compensate for that?


Original stuff no, but at Christmas that year I got replacements of some stuff like my game cube and some of my books. It wasn't really both my parents just my mom. Shes a rabid man hating feminist in all but the name, and believes every single stereotype about teenage boys. So being a teenage boy at the time I was clearly just as bad as my teacher said if not worse. So obviously I deserved it if not more.  She spent years believing I was leading some sort of drug and alcohol fueled orgy filled secret life that would have made Caligula blush. Why? I honestly don't know. Technically I do lead a secret life but just involves laughing at people on the internet. 


FuckedUp said:


> comfort the kid.


lol not in my house.


----------



## Sug Benis (Mar 5, 2020)

The teacher for my driver's ed class was an... Interesting sort. Shirt unbuttoned down to his sternum, with chest hair like a gray Chewbacca, too-tight pants for a late middle aged potato of a human being, and with an irritating tendency to toss out the drivers ed manual in favor of reading from the bible. In fucking Driver's Ed. There was a bit of a pranking competition in effect.

Got ratted out by the class autist for gluing his mouse to his mousepad and writing "hail satin" (spelling intentional) on the whiteboard.

Didn't even win the competition, but we ended up feeding the autist a full bar of ex-lax in revenge, he shit himself so hard on the bus it got on the window and the kid next to him, and then we felt really bad after realizing we could have actually potentially hurt the guy with that much laxative.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Mar 5, 2020)

I got a day suspension for asking my 7th grade geography teacher for "permission to come aboard mam" and getting told "denied" and replying "damn". It was written up as talking to her like a German U Boat captain and then swearing at her.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 5, 2020)

I was reading a copy of The Exorcist in middle school and got it taken away by a teacher known for being a bit of a fundie. Asked me why I was reading "evil books" and bringing them to school. 

I wasn't reading it during classtime, and I didn't attend a religious-focused school that may have taken issue with the book's content. Teacher wouldn't give me the book back at the end of the day. Told my dad about it when I got home and he unleashed hell on him. One of the rare times I saw my dad truly furious. Got the book back, but that teacher always found little ways to try and goad me the rest of the time I was attending that school.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 5, 2020)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> Original stuff no, but at Christmas that year I got replacements of some stuff like my game cube and some of my books. It wasn't really both my parents just my mom. Shes a rabid man hating feminist in all but the name, and believes every single stereotype about teenage boys. So being a teenage boy at the time I was clearly just as bad as my teacher said if not worse. So obviously I deserved it if not more.  She spent years believing I was leading some sort of drug and alcohol fueled orgy filled secret life that would have made Caligula blush. Why? I honestly don't know. Technically I do lead a secret life but just involves laughing at people on the internet.
> 
> lol not in my house.




How old are you?


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Mar 5, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> How old are you?


Old enough.


----------



## FuckedUp (Mar 5, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Told my dad about it when I got home and he unleashed hell on him. One of the rare times I saw my dad truly furious.


Ah, nice to read that after reading about parents selling their kid's video game systems for cash to punish their kid within hours after hearing something from one of their teachers.


----------



## SpeedIsMyNeed (Apr 8, 2020)

Said the equivalent of "i dont give a fuck" to my teacher, got off with 0 consequences.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Apr 8, 2020)

In first grade I was joking around with a friend and blew a raspberry at something she said. Not mean or anything. My teacher pulled me out of class and called my mother because “I spit on another child”. My mother was quiet and said “Did you tell her not to?” And thought the teacher was nuts. Apparently this was the teacher’s first job out of school, she had no children of her own, and did not like 5-6 year olds.


----------



## saisegeha (Apr 9, 2020)

I took a shit on the bathroom floor and made another kid eat it for 20 bucks
mind you this was in third grade


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Apr 9, 2020)

I was talking to my friend in gym class and this one weird kid wouldn't stop scratching his nuts, so I said to my friend "Does this dude have herpes." Little did I know the gym teacher was right behind me and he gave me a stern talking to.

A little bit later at the end of the school year, teachers were telling us about giving out rewards for the best students of the year. They said "We were gonna give the reward for best student (or best behaved cant remember which) to this one person but we have changed our minds after something they did in PE class." Since I was a pretty good student, I was immediately like "oh shit was that me."


----------



## Constellationzero (Apr 9, 2020)

It was in gym class in high school. The gym teacher was your typical lesbian gym teacher who (badly) hid it under "Christianity."
She was known to do shit like quoting Bible verses in class, tarding out if she thought she head a swear word...that kind of stuff.

So here's me, a junior at the time (am female btw), but I like to swear as much as (or more) than Ricky from Trailer Park Boys. So the gym teacher decided to start a swear jar for her students. Can't remember what it cost for basic bitch words like "hell," "ass," or "damn." But what I DO remember was that if you said fuck, it cost you a dollar.

So me, already over her stupid ass (I had her ALL FOUR YEARS), walked right up to her at the beginning of the hour. She was standing there holding her clipboard, blowing her whistle at us, and yelling at us all to "hustle!"

I handed her a five dollar bill. I remember the bewildered expression on her face (maybe she forgot the swear jar? Maybe she was worried about attendance IDK). She barely got a chance to ask me what the five dollar bill was for when I proceeded, in front of God, Jesus, my classmates, and this closeted dyke, to give her FIVE.    BUCKS.    OF.   FUCK.

See... she had an agreement with her students. Pay the money, and you don't have to run laps all hour. God, that was so cathartic.

She's still alive, about 76 years old now. I'd see her in our local supermarket once a week before this COVID stuff. Every time she sees me or senses I'm in the area, she bristles visibly and scuttles away...

[EDIT] I realize it's DUMBEST shit you got in trouble for, but I was ALWAYS getting kicked out of gym in high school. I swear, I must be the only one in my graduating class that actually earned Ds and Fs in gym.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2020)

I got away with everything by being an exemplary student that they trusted. It translates to work very well.


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 14, 2020)

All sorts of dumb shit in middle school (years 6-. School discipline in middle school is often more about placating people than upholding standards of behavior. If you minorly aggrieve someone with your behavior, and they're a whingy bitch about it, then admins/teachers can always find some pretense to punish you. Meanwhile, you can get away with really egregious shit if it would be more of a hassle/embarassment for admins to acknowledge and deal with the situation than it would be to ignore it. 
To some extent, this problem exists in all levels of education (and beyond), but middle-schoolers are so volatile that any imperfections in standards of discipline are going to be very acutely felt.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 14, 2020)

On Mother's Day we had to make a note to our mothers and I dedicated it to my aunt. 
For the teacher that was offensive, even when she knew full well that I got raised by an aunt and she was my mother figure, because my actual mother was too busy screwing a different lover every month and living the party life instead of taking care of her own children. 
So, I got a written reprimand, and here you have to show it to your parent/legal tutor to sign it. 
Guess who signed it, and why bitch teacher never bothered to check if it was signed because she probably realized she fucked up?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 18, 2020)

sadbird said:


> It got confiscated by the teacher and never returned.


The same happened to the only thing I got proper punishment for, a _butter_ knife.
I even got sent to a kiddie psychotherapist for it, who ruled I was an average teen and my mom needs to chill.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 18, 2020)

I've got another one. However this story more than simply being something that I got in trouble for was an incident that would help to paint my view of the world and people around me going forward. The first thing of note is that at the time I was a small child, though I don't remember my exact age at the time it's important to note that I did not yet know any "curse words" or "slurs" as I had never heard any before and went to a nice private school wherein those sort of things were simply never discussed. One day however due to our aftercare program being shut down for a few days we had to be bussed to a different nearby public school for aftercare upon which time while introducing myself to the other children a group of black kids from a table across the room began to shout "You all better not come over hear saying that N word." I responded with "What N word?" to which they said "You know the one! It means black." Now the only N word I knew at the time that meant black was Negro as we had just recently learned it in our spanish class and so I not knowing the context said "Oh, you mean negro?" As you can guess I got in a lot of trouble for this as I was soon swarmed by black children and a negroid teacher who were all loudly berating my and screaming. My parents were called and my father as he tends to do was just like "Who the fuck cares."


----------



## Xerxes IX (Oct 18, 2020)

In elementary school I got written up because the playground monitors thought I pushed some faggy kid off the play structure. I did no such thing, but I did laugh about it as asshole kids are wont to do, so maybe I was being punished for being a future shitlord. Didn't do anything to correct my future behavior since I grew up to be a KF member.


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 18, 2020)

Xerxes IX said:


> I did no such thing, but I did laugh about it as asshole kids are wont to do, so maybe I was being punished for being a future shitlord. Didn't do anything to correct my future behavior since I grew up to be a KF member.


Sorta sounds like me:


FuckedUp said:


> One time in fourth grade we had to watch an anti-cyberbullying video, and when we were giving our thoughts afterward I got scolded for saying it looked fun.


Also, back when I was like 4-5 in preschool, people suspected I was autistic (a second time, after presumed speech delays as a toddler) because I kept breaking social rules and saying socially unacceptable things to other kids, but they eventually realized I was deliberately doing it because I thought social rules were for normies and it was other kids' problems if they couldn't handle a random kid calling them an idiot. According to my parents, any remaining suspicion of autism fully dropped when I scored 99.9th percentile on the WISC-IV Comprehension subtest in first grade.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 18, 2020)

kūhaku said:


> Doublepost because I remembered something else
> 
> In 3rd grade, I was just fidgeting and playing with my hands in another world, have ADHD and had trouble paying attention. Teacher was showing some pictures to the class that he took from some foreign country, sees me not paying attention and then makes a big deal out of it and stops showing the pictures to everyone, just because I was being quitely autistic.




My 7th grade algebra teacher would do stuff like that, not directed at me though. We'd all be sitting, quietly listening to the lesson, no one was chatting or being disruptive, when he'd just suddenly cap his dry erase marker, set it down, and put his hands on his hips and say,"You all have GOT. TO. PAY. ATTENTION." 
Everyone would kind of look around trying to figure out who exactly he was talking to, because we had been listening to the lesson until he just abruptly interrupted it to say that. He did this almost every day.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 19, 2020)

Fighting with my best friend during the outside break.
When I explained my father what the thing I was forced to bring to have him sign as a punishment meant, he called the teacher a retard. I agreed.
Fought my friend many times more, because it was fun.


I also ignored about 90% of all homework but I guess that made sense from the teachers' point of view a lot more.


----------



## Orion Balls (Oct 19, 2020)

Wearing pants.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Oct 19, 2020)

Got berated by a substitute teacher in front of the class for colouring outside the lines. I was 5.


----------



## Zelmek (Oct 19, 2020)

It was somewhere in the middle of high-school. We had some asshole hall-montors who went around harassing folks for being in the halls after the bells went off signaling the end of the transfer period between classes. They weren't students. Just some of the office folk going on a power-trip looking for a reason to justify berating students. The problem was that the door to the classroom was locked all the time. Ya see, it was our art teacher and she was apparently afraid of folks stealing supplies from the class so whenever a class ended, she'd lock the room while she went off to her car to do whatever while the students of her next class were stuck out in the hall putting up with the hall-monotor bullshit despite showing them the locked door multiple times. She never showed up on time. It'd always be fifteen to twenty minutes after the bell before I'd hear the jingling of her keys as she came down the hall so I'd mostly just be sitting down by the wall with a book out trying to tackle some of my homework so I could have some free time that afternoon to play videogames. The hall-monotors were still a pain though. They wanted me out of the hall, fine. The door to the art room was easy to open. Just take a card out of the wallet and slide it down the crack by the handle and it'd open right up. Once it was open, I'd just walk in, flip the lights on, and have a seat at one of the tables before getting back to my homework. Well, as good a solution as that was, the look on the teacher's face said otherwise. The first time, she probably figured she forgot to lock up before wandering out. Second time was confusion with a hint of worry, and from there she'd be visibly more and more agitated, undoubtedly convinced someone was stealing her stuff. Wouldn't be a problem if she showed up on time. Well, eventually she drops something on her desk to get everyone's attention and just flat out demanded to know who unlocked her door. Some snitch girl ratted me out and I got sent to the principal's office. She probably thought I was gonna get ISS or something. Got to the office and said hello to the guy. My tone of mild irritation might've caught his attention contrasting against the usual cases he dealt with but regardless, apparently the teacher had been talking to him a lil longer than I expected and had blown the story way out of proportion. He asked me to pick a lock to one of the rooms that had an actual deadbolt and instead, I told him that's a different type of lock than her door. So we went on a lil walk to her room and I told him anyone who wanted could walk right in with a bookmarker slid through the door. Showed him how, pretended to guess at how it worked by vaguely describing the part that slid into the hole when the door shut, and right there in front of her, asked why the door is locked when we have to get in before the bell. Didn't really get a reply but I was left to go back to class and the next day, they put some metal plate over a section of the gap between the doors. Still easy as hell to pop open without messing with anything on the lock itself but at least the hall-montors backed off. Teacher couldn't do shit. Every class was a participation grade and she was too lazy to do anything more than just tell folks to try and draw stuff. Things just kinda fizzled out from there.


----------



## The Wizard (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a few. Some were just because I was a dumbass kid, some were because the teachers hated me.

Grade 4: My parents were watching _The Godfather_ one night, and let me watch a few scenes. Some time later, I quote it during class, and my stereotypical won't-someone-think-of-the-children teacher sends me home with a note, for "referencing an inappropriate movie." What did I say that warranted this? "I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse."

Grade 7: We were doing mock debates in class. Each student had to write down a topic or statement, and the class, divided into two teams, would argue for or against it. Not long before this, I had overheard a few older students in the hall, talking about how the Holocaust wasn't real. I barely knew anything about it, aside from some basic information, and what they said seemed legit, at the time. Feeling that it was a historical topic the teacher might be impressed by, and being completely unaware of the controversy around Holocaust-denial, I didn't think twice about writing down "The Holocaust didn't happen. Debate." I got one hell of a lecture from the principal, as well as a week of detention.

Grade 8: I was sitting in the hall with some other kids, and a group of chatting students passed by us. At that same moment, a bitchy science teacher comes out of her room and says something to me from maybe 15-20 feet away. Of course, it should have been obvious that I wouldn't hear her over the seven loud kids passing right by me, so I put my hand up to my ear to signal that I didn't understand her. Apparently, not to her. She starts shouting "I am sick of your smartass remarks! You heard me!" Even when the other kids I was with agreed that they couldn't hear her either, I still got a detention.

Grade 11: I was spacing out during class one day, and the teacher apparently was having a really bad day. She called on me, and since I hadn't been listening at all, I just blankly said "Wait, what?" She went absolutely livid and chewed me out for about five minutes straight, right then and there. I didn't get any other punishment, but it was still kind of embarrassing.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 19, 2020)

In grade 4, I was sent to detention for the day for wearing jeans on a certain Friday. They warned us about it the day before, but I forgot to tell my parents. Didn't know why and still don't.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 19, 2020)

I got into a fight with a negro in 4th grade at lunch. I through a orange at his face and hit him.

I got in trouble in Algebra 2 because during lecture I would read the autobiography of Fredrick Douglas instead.

In 7th grade I got in trouble for having a needle and thread in class. On break I use to sew for a few weeks or days.

I never got caught by admin, but to get back at my friends for something I spiked their food with a bittering agent. Turns out I am good at slight of hand. One of them puked in the bathroom as a result.

One time in chemistry class I talked a kid into putting magnesium oxide in his hands and adding water. He got minor chemical burns. Teacher thought it was just us being stupid and did not really stop us. Good teacher.


----------



## Nightcore (Oct 20, 2020)

Chewing the teacher out for vicariously living through his children

Fuck that drama teacher.

Or wearing lounge pants, but then again they were sonic lounge pants so maybe it was for the best I got in trouble right when I walked in for those


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 21, 2020)

The Wizard said:


> Grade 8: I was sitting in the hall with some other kids, and a group of chatting students passed by us. At that same moment, a bitchy science teacher comes out of her room and says something to me from maybe 15-20 feet away. Of course, it should have been obvious that I wouldn't hear her over the seven loud kids passing right by me, so I put my hand up to my ear to signal that I didn't understand her. Apparently, not to her. She starts shouting "I am sick of your smartass remarks! You heard me!" Even when the other kids I was with agreed that they couldn't hear her either, I still got a detention.


You should've punched the fuck out of your teacher for her saying that


----------



## Sunlight (Oct 21, 2020)

One of the schools I went to had a strict uniform policy and would do regular uniform checks. I got a detention once for wearing different coloured socks (one was white and the other was grey), even though it was winter and I was wearing slacks, so you couldn’t even see them.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 21, 2020)

Probably two things in elementary school

1. somewhere around 1st grade I said "Up high, down low, in the hay, you're gay" and made this Asian girl cry

2. tried to stop a fight and since they had a zero tolerance policy I got in trouble.


----------



## Punished Magician (Oct 21, 2020)

Autistic said:


> Probably two things in elementary school
> 
> 1. somewhere around 1st grade I said "Up high, down low, in the hay, you're gay" and made this Asian girl cry
> 
> 2. tried to stop a fight and since they had a zero tolerance policy I got in trouble.


Zero Tolerance is some of the biggest fucking bullshit I've seen anywhere, period. How does it manage to so overwhelmingly side with the bully? It's got to be one of the greatest failures of any policy to meet their stated goal, on par with blunders like the Four Pests Campaign or Emu War.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Oct 22, 2020)

I once got suspended for sexual harassment in middle school for calling a female classmate a hoe.  It was then that I learned that it was ok for a girl to call a male classmate a “cum guzzling faggot”, but the male could not say anything in return without being accused of sexual harrassment.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 22, 2020)

81922 said:


> One of the schools I went to had a strict uniform policy and would do regular uniform checks. I got a detention once for wearing different coloured socks (one was white and the other was grey), even though it was winter and I was wearing slacks, so you couldn’t even see them.


School uniforms are fucking gay. Should be completely abolished everywhere. I don't care if kids will get bullied


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 22, 2020)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I can sure relate to that. I come from a family of readers and one of my first memories were those magnetic alphabet letter that you could put on the fridge, plus my parents always read to me. Somehow or other I had decoded  how to read by the time I was about 3.  When I went to kindergarten, my mom got bitched out by the teacher because I could already read. The teacher said that I missed out on the joy of learning to read with my peers. I think my peers were all at the eating paste level of their development. As far as I'm concerned, school is one of the most creativity slaying things to ever happen to young minds. I also suspect that a lot of Kiwis experienced the same.


And that's one of the major problems with the education system. Anything remotely creative, artistic, or "out of the box" is shut down, either because 1. we want conformity 2. sports is more important.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 22, 2020)

Three stories really stick out to me:
When I was in like year 6 I saw some chick's food with ketchup or something on it and I was like "heh looks like blood". This chick had an eating disorder and I was later informed by the teacher that she threw away her food because of that, I was then promptly lectured on the fact that "just because [my] religion doesn't allow me to eat something doesn't mean I should mock other people's food" and I sat there utterly baffled at how she'd managed to come up with that conclusion.

Also year 6, we were told to write a story and the head mistress came up to me and tapped on my paper in the most condescending way to which I deadpan said "I'm thinking" and was told not to talk back to her.

When I was in like year 9 this one kid used to call me an immigrant at which point I promptly mocked him for being in the bottom set in his native language, English. This kid later ratted me out and I got told off for it.


----------



## Nightcore (Oct 22, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> And that's one of the major problems with the education system. Anything remotely creative, artistic, or "out of the box" is shut down, either because 1. we want conformity 2. sports is more important.


Yeah, let’s have a goddamn kidzbop gladiator arena instead of shit like bullying which actually matter!


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Oct 22, 2020)

Dating an American. True story.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Oct 22, 2020)

I got in trouble in primary school for sticking sellotape on my friends back. It became a bit of a trend one morning and essentially the whole class did it.

I also got in trouble early on in secondary school by a teacher for saying "pissed" whilst chatting with a friend in the hallway. I didn't even remember saying it and I literally had to ask him what I did wrong, I was so confused especially since kids swore in the hallways 24/7 and it was usually met with a "mind your language" or ignored by teachers. Plus, most teachers INCLUDING HIM said and let you say words like bloody/crap/pissed/damn without telling you off at all. So it was very strange and to this day I'm confused about it because he was Hella angry with me.

ETA: by my senior phase of secondary school, teachers and students just casually swore in class like the way normal people swear in everyday situations - a teacher once told me my coursework was "fucking shit" then it got an A. So its so wild.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 22, 2020)

I was always very quiet in school. I was well-liked by the teachers for this purpose but I never received any special treatment from them (I was not a cheerleader or athlete of course). There was one particular teacher that liked me because he went to school with one of my parents. One time he told the class to be quiet while he was talking, my friend leaned over and asked for a pencil, and I said yeah sure, and he actually turned around and yelled at me to be quiet. The entire class was mortified because this has never happened before. I don't get yelled at and I never cause problems. I'm not a pussy, and I didn't cry, but my eyes did actually well up out of pure fear and confusion. Like I said, this never happened before. This was 11th grade by the way. 


Nightcore said:


> Chewing the teacher out for vicariously living through his children
> 
> Fuck that drama teacher.
> 
> Or wearing lounge pants, but then again they were sonic lounge pants so maybe it was for the best I got in trouble right when I walked in for those


What exactly was he doing? this sounds interesting.


----------



## Nightcore (Oct 22, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I was always very quiet in school. I was well-liked by the teachers for this purpose but I never received any special treatment from them (I was not a cheerleader or athlete of course). There was one particular teacher that liked me because he went to school with one of my parents. One time he told the class to be quiet while he was talking, my friend leaned over and asked for a pencil, and I said yeah sure, and he actually turned around and yelled at me to be quiet. The entire class was mortified because this has never happened before. I don't get yelled at and I never cause problems. I'm not a pussy, and I didn't cry, but my eyes did actually well up out of pure fear and confusion. Like I said, this never happened before. This was 11th grade by the way.
> 
> What exactly was he doing? this sounds interesting.


He always gave lead parts to them or leadership roles while shoving everyone else to the side. Part of me thinks he also did it because I'm mixed race and he was an old white dude. Even his daughter (whom he shoved into all those roles) didn't blame me when I said to her at the end of one year "I honestly wanted to skip his class every damn day until I switched out"


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 22, 2020)

Laughing at a shitty melodramatic movie that a teacher of mine played for the class and took way too seriously.


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 23, 2020)

At high school they had new Pentium 4 computers with 17 inch monitors and during science class I put a strong magnet near one of the new  monitors and made the colors go all weird. Horrified I then panicked and tried restarting the PC but the colors stayed the same. Teacher saw the monitor and asked the class how it happened, we all sat there in silence. My face went bright red so teacher picked me out and I tearfully admitted that I had done it. I was marched sobbing to the principal's office and they called my parents, and as punishment I was given after school detention for two weeks.


----------



## Loona (Oct 23, 2020)

Back when Silly Bands were still a thing, I had a few of my own (maybe 10-12?).

I was sitting in class (3rd grade) and taking the Silly Bands off of my wrist and arranging them in neat rows on my desk.

My teacher got upset and said that I wasn't paying attention (I was listening but also occasionally looking up) and confiscated them and she said I could get them back at the end of class.

The end of class came, so I walked up to the teacher and asked to get them back. She said I was too late.


----------



## Punished Magician (Oct 23, 2020)

00000 said:


> Back when Silly Bands were still a thing, I had a few of my own (maybe 10-12?).
> 
> I was sitting in class (3rd grade) and taking the Silly Bands off of my wrist and arranging them in neat rows on my desk.
> 
> ...


The line between school confiscations and literal blatant theft is practically nonexistent.


----------



## MysticMisty (Oct 24, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> The line between school confiscations and literal blatant theft is practically nonexistent.


I know. Gigapets and Tamogatchis were huge when I was in elementary school (like third grade and on). They were also notorious for confiscations and incidents between the school and parents arose at the end of the year when the teachers (and even up to the principal) conveniently "lost" them instead of returning as promised. Parents were pissed that these expensive gifts had been effectively stolen but the school(s) refused to compensate because "Well your kid shouldn't have had it here in the first place". I am quite certain that teachers that were parents were allowed to pick the best ones to give to their kids, and the rest were just tossed for shits and giggles. Schools are where hypocrisy and mini dictatorships thrive and I think they need to be sued more often.


----------



## Punished Magician (Oct 25, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> I know. Gigapets and Tamogatchis were huge when I was in elementary school (like third grade and on). They were also notorious for confiscations and incidents between the school and parents arose at the end of the year when the teachers (and even up to the principal) conveniently "lost" them instead of returning as promised. Parents were pissed that these expensive gifts had been effectively stolen but the school(s) refused to compensate because "Well your kid shouldn't have had it here in the first place". I am quite certain that teachers that were parents were allowed to pick the best ones to give to their kids, and the rest were just tossed for shits and giggles. Schools are where hypocrisy and mini dictatorships thrive and I think they need to be sued more often.


Public school teachers are the power-tripping forum moderators of real life


----------



## XMassAllYearRound (Oct 26, 2020)

If I didn't know better I would say teachers were only looking for excuses to get me suspended for being the quiet kid after this one time that I came to school armed with a high power pellet rifle as part of a costume contest for a national holiday in second grade.

Here are some examples of shit that got me suspended after that affair:

Checking my watch while standing up in line and singing the national anthem for being disrespectful
Playing with clackers for using a potentional mechanical hazard
Taking a pencil from the principal's office back to class
Using thumbtacks instead of adhesive tape in a cork bulletin board.
Taking "unauthorized" pictures of the school's kitchen for the school's newspaper (When the ladies attending the cafeteria had told me it was ok)
Being in school grounds after 15:00
Those are some examples but this shit went on for 7 years.


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 6, 2020)

Wasn't me, but a kid in one of my classes in junior year got kicked out of class for saying there should be a junior skip day.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Nov 7, 2020)

I remembered something that happened a lot to me in elementary school (forgive me if I already posted this)

In my elementary school it was a custom to respond to any explanation with "ARE YOU CALLING XXXXX A LIAR!?" in a loud voice.  Every time I responded with "No, I'm just saying XXXXX is wrong."  It never went over well...


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 7, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> Public school teachers are the power-tripping forum moderators of real life


The only thing worse than a tranny jannie is a state-sanctioned tranny jannie.


----------



## Big Ruski (Nov 8, 2020)

I was  a huge conspiracytard in middle school and I used to type Alex Jones-esque shit on Facebook. I got in trouble when I said that George Bush was a gentically engineered chimp who used his dark powers to summon hurricane Katrina to cleanse New Orleans of it's Black population. My mother found and give me a thrashing lol. The only thing I regret about that is not posting that on 4Chan lol.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 2, 2022)

Looney Troons said:


> When wrestling was still entertaining in the late 90s, if you’d perform the D-Generation X crotch chop, you’d get three days of in school suspension. That, of course, didn’t stop it from happening at all. They eventually stopped enforcing punishment for it, and over time, people stopped doing it.


I actually got in trouble for doing the same thing in middle school when the "wrestling fad" was at it's peak. Me and some other kids were hanging out in the hallway after swim class waiting for our teacher to escort us to our next class whilst we were doing the ole DX singalong complete with the crotch chops when this old crippled bitch Ms. Lowell came hobbling down with her cane and just happened to see me doing the crotch chop (my back was turned to her) and I turned around to see her with this shocked face like I just said the most offensive and vulger thing ever.

She took me over to her office and wrote me up a detention slip for saying "suck it" and "suck me" and for "making obscene gestures at other students", even tho I told that stupid fucking boomer that I was just quoting wrestling on TV and I certainly was not telling the other kids to felaciate me like she thought I was.

Luckily for me tho I didn't have to take the bus to school since I normally just took a shortcut home thru the woods so I was able to sneak out thru the side door and sneak out around the side of the building, and I guess she forgot she wrote me up for detention because they never called me down to the office to ask me why I skipped detention. Of course I threw the paper away when I got home.

Fuck that stupid bitch.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Jan 2, 2022)

Somehow in 5th grade I was "out of area" and ended up suspended and not allowed to participate in field day.  Still don't know what the hell that was all about.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jan 2, 2022)

This thread belongs in Reddit TBFH.

Anyways some girl got yelled at by the prof because she thought that girl was actually chewing gum, but nope. I don't recall anything like that ever happening again, it's just a one-time bollocks.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jan 2, 2022)

Broseph said:


> Luckily for me tho I didn't have to take the bus to school since I normally just took a shortcut home thru the woods so I was able to sneak out thru the side door and sneak out around the side of the building, and I guess she forgot she wrote me up for detention because they never called me down to the office to ask me why I skipped detention. Of course I threw the paper away when I got home.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 3, 2022)

Drew an unflattering picture of my classmates. Which is funny because I'd done way, _way_ worse things and gotten away with every single one of em. One time we stole the starter units from every classroom strip lamp in the hope we'd get the day off. Other times my mate and I would distract the Tuck Shop chick so we could pay her with her own money. I was a little shit.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 3, 2022)

Writing a letter to a teacher in high school that gave a full breakdown, point by point, on why she was a waste of skin and how those that know her, and society in general, would benefit from her committing suicide.

In college, for having sex with my girlfriend during a lunch break in the office attached to my shared research laboratory (it wouldn't have been a problem if the person who walked in on us had any fucking courtesy to knock before opening the door knowing that someone was inside). I didn't get in trouble, per se, but from that point on all offices had a mandatory "open-door" policy.


----------



## Fraiser crane (Jan 3, 2022)

I used the school computer to send a terror threat to Greenpeace when I was like 13


----------

